
Show HN: Credit Card UI with Swift - desaiguddu
https://github.com/MobileFirstInc/MFCard
======
duxup
Looks nice.

I will say though when I'm entering credit cards... I don't need it spinning
around. To me it is a bit jarring and I want to see the other fields to be
sure I entered them right.

Also you have to click CVC to continue with the form? That seems a little
disconnected in my head.

Just show me all the fields and I'll enter them.

